

How to enable Google exprimental UI access - swapsmagic

Since yesterday i started seeing google new UI. Here is the pic: http://www.pictourl.com/viewer/1e17ba51 
And looks like they have enabled it on experimental basis only. I tried searching for the cookie for it and found they used NID cookie to enable it for couple of users only. If you want to try it set following cookie value in your browser with expiration date as: Dec 27, 2011.
Cookie Name: NID
Cookid Value: 48=f5xFZOA4wC1uIueHTav1RXFM2V8nwPNzpZ-7NcOi8tV51YjHbLMB8p7pdjdhmOxT9UBQE_lkbvAMYHCCt756oyFZld-VT4-B5DQNz2ysrai0aQeIHxLIpOQyTRiEeq8a
Expiration Date: Dec 27, 2011 (Time doesn't matter)
======
evan_
Here's a real screencap: <http://imgur.com/kLjoF>

doesn't look that different. The top is gray and a few headlines are orange.

